# what To start with



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been looking through the tackle making threads admiring all the beautiful lures that have been made and now i want to make my own, or atleast attempt to. 

What do i need to start and where can i get all the supplies to make some lures

Thanks


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's a link to an early thread in the OGF tackle making forum. It lists some places to get lure parts.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82770

I would strongly suggest reading the entire tackle making forum, at least the 1st years worth. You'll get tons of valuable information including step-by-step tutorials from some of the masters.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

ill check that out thanks


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Try Stamina Lures website and Jann's Netcraft website also. They have good lure building kits to help get you started and good reference books also.


----------

